# Status of CM 10 for the Touchpad



## yarly

Since the question keeps getting asked and we have to keep merging topics, I figured a sticky post on this is needed to help avoid redundancy and confusion by any that weren't already aware.

This is not inclusive to all parts of CM10 for the touchpad as there are many other parts of Cyanogen that are common to all devices, but here are the specific parts for the Touchpad that deal with differences between it and other devices. Note that this does not mean it's not being worked on if you see "only a few updates recently." It'll be ready when it's ready. Asking won't expedite it, but it will come eventually.

Keep in mind that not everything needs changed from Jellybean to ICS so there will also be far less overall commits and changes compared to CM7 on Gingerbread (Android 2.3).

*Updates that are still being worked on and have yet to be merged:*

http://review.cyanog..._tenderloin,n,z

*Updates that are already Merged into the source repository:*

http://review.cyanog..._tenderloin,n,z


----------

